# [EVDL] Inter-State Group 27 Deep Cycle Marine



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The group will tell you not to use Marine deep cycle batteries. They will be
correct.


A FYI for everyone.

You will find in your searching that a MCCA is higher than a CCA. It means
NOTHING!!! Marine Cold Cranking Amps are determined at a higher temperature
than a standard Cold Cranking Amp because everyone knows that a boat is not
typically used at sub freezing temperature whereas an auto is.

IT IS PURELY AN ADVERTISING GIMIC!! 

Mark Grasser
Eliot, ME
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of [email protected]
Sent: Monday, November 10, 2008 7:52 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Inter-State Group 27 Deep Cycle Marine

Does anyone have any experience with the Inter-State BCI Group 27 Deep Cycle
Marine (lead acid) battery for EV use?

Thanks.
Dan Rubino
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

IT IS PURELY AN ADVERTISING GIMIC!! 
I meant GIMMICK

Mark Grasser
Eliot, ME


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of [email protected]
Sent: Monday, November 10, 2008 7:52 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Inter-State Group 27 Deep Cycle Marine

Does anyone have any experience with the Inter-State BCI Group 27 Deep Cycle
Marine (lead acid) battery for EV use?

Thanks.
Dan Rubino
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 10 Nov 2008 at 20:15, Mark Grasser wrote:
> 
> > The group will tell you not to use Marine deep cycle batteries. They will
> > be correct.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There are also 12 volt true deep cycle batteries available, for floor
sweepers and such -- ones that are tested at 75 amps (like golf cart
batteries) instead of 25 amps. About 1.5x the cost per AH as marine "deep
cycles". I have a few of those for testing my truck... though I don't
expect them to be long term in there -- just to test the rest of it --
motor, controller, etc, without having to wait to find NiCads or save up the
money for Lithiums. Marine deep cycle batteries are not even up to being
used as deep cycle batteries in low amperage conditions, IMO -- I've found
they last two years at most in PV systems, compared to 5 years for 6 volt
golf cart batteries...

Z



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > On 10 Nov 2008 at 20:15, Mark Grasser wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 11 Nov 2008 at 7:31, Zeke Yewdall wrote:
> 
> > There are also 12 volt true deep cycle batteries available, for floor
> > sweepers and such -- ones that are tested at 75 amps (like golf cart
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I can get group 27 interstate marine batteries for $50 each. (Blems) If 
they last a year in my 120 volt pack, then my cost is roughly the same as 
golf cart batts that last 5 years. What do you think?

Josh

www.jcsevparts.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Zeke Yewdall" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, November 11, 2008 6:31 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Inter-State Group 27 Deep Cycle Marine


> There are also 12 volt true deep cycle batteries available, for floor
> sweepers and such -- ones that are tested at 75 amps (like golf cart
> batteries) instead of 25 amps. About 1.5x the cost per AH as marine "deep
> cycles". I have a few of those for testing my truck... though I don't
> expect them to be long term in there -- just to test the rest of it --
> motor, controller, etc, without having to wait to find NiCads or save up 
> the
> money for Lithiums. Marine deep cycle batteries are not even up to being
> used as deep cycle batteries in low amperage conditions, IMO -- I've found
> they last two years at most in PV systems, compared to 5 years for 6 volt
> golf cart batteries...

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 13 Nov 2008 at 18:22, Josh Creel wrote:
> 
> > I can get group 27 interstate marine batteries for $50 each. (Blems) If they
> > last a year in my 120 volt pack, then my cost is roughly the same as golf
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 13 Nov 2008 at 18:22, Josh Creel wrote:
> 
> > I can get group 27 interstate marine batteries for $50 each. (Blems) If they
> > last a year in my 120 volt pack, then my cost is roughly the same as golf
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, I thought about the batteries being half after I sent the email. I 
may try them on a smaller project later. The blems are new batteries with 
some cosmetic defectinthe case, other wise they are fine. I've used them in 
my boat and stuff. Thanks for the info.

Josh

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Roden" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, November 13, 2008 7:55 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Inter-State Group 27 Deep Cycle Marine


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Matt,

Not sure if you already know this:
If you get insulation in the battery box and you charge/drive every day
and the car is parked in a warm garage, then lead-acid batteries should
work well - many members on the list are running lead in cold this way.
Even if you park outside, then with good insulation and battery warming
(some use regular electrical blankets while plugged into AC)
This is comparable to the situation in extreme cold areas, where every 
SLI battery is warmed otherwise the car may not be able to start in the
morning....

BTW, in normal summer temps, flooded NiCD does fine.
Personally I would hate to be swapping packs twice a year, but everyone
is free to spend their time any way they like.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040) 23117400x109 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of R. Matt Milliron
Sent: Monday, November 17, 2008 11:20 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Inter-State Group 27 Deep Cycle Marine



> you wrote:
> 
> >I can get group 27 interstate marine batteries for $50 each. (Blems)
> >If they last a year in my 120 volt pack, then my cost is roughly the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> you wrote:
> 
> >Matt,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 18 Nov 2008 at 13:28, R. Matt Milliron wrote:
> 
> > What are the top end temps for a flooded Ni-Cad?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think the issue with high sustained temperatures is quicker than normal
carbonation of the electrolyte -- at 90F it's supposedly twice as fast as at
70F, which means you might only get 10 years life instead of 20 before the
electrolyte succumbs to electrolyte carbonation. I've seen this in a
stationary bank installed in a hot attic.

Z



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 18 Nov 2008 at 13:28, R. Matt Milliron wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> you wrote:
> 
> >I can get group 27 interstate marine batteries for $50 each. (Blems) If
> >they last a year in my 120 volt pack, then my cost is roughly the same as
> ...


----------

